# AMC 1 at 103W



## sikma (Dec 11, 2003)

Can an Pansat 2500 receive the NBC east, central, west feeds on this sat. According to Lyngsat, it lists them as being DVB 4:2:2 ?????????????


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Nope. 4:2:2 is a commercial standard. Standard DVB is 4:2.


----------



## sikma (Dec 11, 2003)

Ray_Clum said:


> Nope. 4:2:2 is a commercial standard. Standard DVB is 4:2.


ratssssssssss............but thanks for the info RC


----------

